# toshiba satellite keyboard stops responding



## DangerMouse

Hi and welcome to the foprum.

More input please. What OS? XP? Vista? Win7?
How long has this been happening?
Have you recently installed anything new?
Do you have external mouse and/or keyboard?
www.malwarebytes.org to test for malware, it could be virally related.
Try antivirus scans as well.

DM


----------



## jnjw

thanks for the welcome.i have windows vista.its been going on for months now and i even wiped the harddrive and reinstalled everything from recovery disks but it didn't help,oh and she uses a wireless mouse with usb dongle


----------



## DangerMouse

Remove USB mouse and or keys and boot it up. If it does not do it, then the mouse could be the culprit.
What brand mouse is it? I use Logitech myself. Let us know what happens, ok?

Thanks!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

Of course, since it's vista....... well, you know....

DM


----------



## jnjw

yep i want windows 7 lol, its a newer logitech mouse and keyboard combo.ok will do but it won't start acting up again until tomorrow it allready performed its trick for the day but we'll let you know,thanks


----------



## DangerMouse

so.... the REMOTE keyboard stops working? What about the keys on the machine when this happens?
Do they still work correctly?

DM


----------



## jnjw

no,she only uses the mouse part of the combo and uses the toshiba keyboard.its the laptops keyboard that stops working.i was thinking and could it be the logitech software causing the problem?


----------



## DangerMouse

Did it require an install from a cd? They're usually PnP.

DM


----------



## jnjw

we did use the disk that came with it. actually im going to uninstall the software and just use a usb corded mouse and see what happens.im really thinking it might be hardware like a keyboard controller maybe


----------



## DangerMouse

That's what I would try first off. Sounds like a Vista/software conflict problem.

Go figure.... :laughing:

DM


----------



## jnjw

we'll see so far so good


----------



## jnjw

hello it's me again,it still stops responding.got any ideas?


----------



## DangerMouse

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## DangerMouse

Is it exactly an hour to when it goes out?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

When the keyboard locks up, does ext. mouse still work? How about the touchpad? If you unplug the mouse, does it straighten up? Does it happen on battery or on AC or both? Can you factory-restore and try without plugging anything else into it? STRICTLY laptop key/pad setup. See if that still hangs. If so, update Vista fully and then try again the next day. If STILL same problem, I would be looking into a new laptop because there's something haunting that one... :laughing: .....seriously though... I can't think of any FACTORY setting conflicts that would just 'appear' out of nowhere to account for this problem. (except perhaps a 'sleep mode' or 'hibernate' attempting to activate?) IF a full restore doesn't straighten it out, bearing in mind you do NOT use/install ANY external devices (for testing purposes and for right now - printer included) I would lean towards something on the mb not right. 

(*Special Thanks* to 78gremlin for his, as always, helpful input.)

DM


----------



## jnjw

no it varies and today when i started her laptop and it was just sitting at the login screen waiting for her to type in her password.it only sat for maybe 10 minutes and she went to type her password and nothing, no keys worked,the usb mouse works,its allways plugged in when she uses it. i did a complete restore allready and that didn't help. do you think its the keyboard controller as i do?


----------



## DangerMouse

Possible. Look on craigslist for a copy of win7.
That might fix it. I hate vista....

DM


----------



## jnjw

i'm thinking its hardware related right now because ive completely restored the laptop and device manager doesn't even see the touchpad and mouse anymore,so i just disabled it in bios and were gonna just use the usb mouse again,but thanks for the help


----------



## dapperdraker

better try to reinstall with fresh OS first, try to remove the vista & install win 7. or you can also try any other OS like linux using booting CD. you don't have to be familiar with linux, it just for testing if the keyboard works on other operating system. I will suggest you to try Ubuntu Linux Live CD. Just donwload, burn it to a dvd, boot from the dvd, and try your keyboard


----------

